# .m4v to mpeg



## macjones (Dec 28, 2006)

Does anyone know how to convert a .m4v file to a .mpeg file?


----------



## SatCure (Dec 29, 2006)

A very quick "Google" finds this page:
http://www.sharewareguide.net/artic...2--dvd--avi-with-this-m4v-file-converter.html
.
.
.


----------



## macjones (Dec 29, 2006)

That is for Windows do you know a site for OSX?


----------



## Mikuro (Dec 29, 2006)

ffmpegX is a great, versatile video converter. It's a little hard to install, but it's worth it.

VLC could probably also do it, but it's meant more as a player than an converter, so its conversions features aren't rock-solid.


----------



## fryke (Dec 29, 2006)

"MPEG" is very vague (and m4v already *IS* MPEG 4). What is the end result you want to achieve? DVD, i.e. MPEG-2? Or MPEG-1?


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Dec 29, 2006)

i would assume something with the file format .mpg, or .mpeg


----------



## macjones (Dec 30, 2006)

I am trying to convert an m4v purchased on itunes to a non locked mpeg so it can be viewed on players other than the ipod.


----------



## Rhisiart (Dec 30, 2006)

Try this.


----------



## Mikuro (Dec 30, 2006)

Oh. Well that's another matter entirely. Apple's DRM is there to prevent exactly that. AFAIK, no non-Apple programs  not even those based on QuickTime  can even open iTunes movies.

Apple really shouldn't use the m4v extension, since they are not standard m4v files.

Edit: Well, you could always use Snapz Pro, but that's awfully sloppy.


----------



## fryke (Dec 30, 2006)

Mind the board rules please. We're not exactly here to find ways to circumvent DRM, as bothering as DRM can be.


----------



## Rhisiart (Dec 31, 2006)

SatCure said:


> A very quick "Google" finds this page:
> http://www.sharewareguide.net/artic...2--dvd--avi-with-this-m4v-file-converter.html


With regards to this link, "Ultra QuickTime Converter doesn't support the m4v files that download from Apple iTunes Music Store, because these m4v files are protected by DRM" (their own words).

On reflection, I am not sure the link I suggested earlier actually does what 'macjones' wants. 

I have come across software that will get around DRM, but I do not use it and will not recommend it.

Some owners of iTunes music feel they have a right to circumnavigate DRM as long as it for their own personal use. I suppose this is an argument for a different day.


----------

